# Indoor Tortoise enclosures at the Compound for over wintering tortoises.



## Az tortoise compound (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 1, 2016)

what is that plant thats in each one of the racks at the beginning?

very nice video btw


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 1, 2016)

The babies are so cute!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 1, 2016)

How do you keep these enclosures humid being they are open? From what I have been reading on here, the babies have to stay in a very humid area.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Feb 1, 2016)

The room is heated and humidified as a whole. This is what the window of the room looks like, no it is not raining outside either, just condensation. 
I had a touch of mold blooming on the ceiling the other day, I had to take care of. In the room we have a water turtle hatchling enclosures as well as 5 small waterland tubs with adult turtles. A large rubbermaid trash can is filled and used for watering. All this combined makes the room really humid. Also soaking the tortoises, keeping substrate moist or having water dishes in the enclosure will help. A well hydrated tortoise does not need to sit in 100% or even 80% as long as it is getting proper hydration elsewhere. In other room where we only have tortoises, keeping the room closed and misting the enclosure, along with the heat creates enough humidity. I do have a helper that pretty much works all day soaking, feeding and cleaning enclosures. I enjoy it as well. 





Picture below shows the water turtle hatchlings setup on the far left end. It is a 75 gallon take that flows water through a filter then to the top to mixing tubs and cascades down to the other two layers before returning to the tank. Also in the photo it show a waterland tub next to the tank and couple in the back ground..piping along the floor in the drain system for the water enclosures.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow! I'd love to give baby torts soaks all day!  That'd be the best job ever!


----------

